# So how much will Turbo HD go up in FEB?



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

I can see this as the only reason why existing customers cannot sign up for Turbo HD. They will rope new customers in with this pricing. The in February, raise the price and allow existing customers.

I still don't understand why they wouldn't want more of my money to go from Ultimate HD (29.99) to TurboHD gold (39.99). I'm willing to spend an extra 10 bucks a month for the Big Ten Network and Fox Sports North. 

However, I will not give in and get the AT 250 plus 10 bucks for the HD (64.99). Seriously, 25 bucks a month more for an existing customer than a new customer, to enjoy all the gold HD channels plus their regional sports network? 

I cannot go to D* as our condo allows E* only. And I'm not paying the comcast price. And yes I want the NatGeo, versus, science, and golf channels so a cheaper package is not an option.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just have to wait and see what the price increase is. No way to know until it happens.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why does your condo only allow E*?

J


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Why does your condo only allow E*?
> 
> J


They contracted with a local company so the units had a choice besides comcast. The dishes are on the roof and wired to the units. Guess I should go to the meetings more as this was a surprise (at least its better than Comcast). My unit faces north, so there is no choice for me to put a dish on the deck.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, D* does not offer a hd only package to new or exsisting customers. So, switching to D* probably would not help you that much anyways.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Since we are having guessing talk, how much will my taxes go up?


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

ImBack234 said:


> Since we are having guessing talk, how much will my taxes go up?


Did you ask that same question in all the other guessing threads on this board?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Borgie said:


> Did you ask that same question in all the other guessing threads on this board?


No. But I wonder do you really think anyone could answer your question?
"So how much will Turbo HD go up in FEB?"
I think that maybe a question for the psychic hotline. 

Click Here for Psychic Hotlines!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I can't say for sure, but I can say, in the 3 years that I have been there, I think the most I have ever seen a basic package go up was $3 or $4 (I don't recall specifically, and that may even be too high, I know it definitely has never been more than $5 since I've been there, and I'm leaning towards the $3, but don't trust my memory). And the reasons for new customers not being eligible at this time have been discussed on numerous occasions already.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Borgie said:


> I can see this as the only reason why existing customers cannot sign up for Turbo HD. They will rope new customers in with this pricing. The in February, raise the price and allow existing customers.
> 
> I still don't understand why they wouldn't want more of my money to go from Ultimate HD (29.99) to TurboHD gold (39.99). I'm willing to spend an extra 10 bucks a month for the Big Ten Network and Fox Sports North.
> 
> ...


Do you feel better now? Comcast has less HD than Directv & Dish?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

The HD only package right now for new subs: 
Turbo HD Gold......$39.99
Add Platinum for...$10.00
*TOTAL ..............$49.99*, excluding locals

I wouldn't think an increase would be very much more, except those of us with *Absolute HD* will see a huge increase.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry to try and generate some discussion as to why existing customers are not allowed to get the Turbo HD packages. I didn't know it was ******* day on the board.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Old HD but not Absolute HD customers:

HD Top 250.....$54.99
Platinum..........$10.00
*Total............$64.99*, excluding locals.

That's $15.00 over Turbo Gold with Platinum and I cannot figure how Dish will be able to continue to provide partial channel packages from the various providers who in the past have insisted on including "all or none" packaging.

But we'll see...soon.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Borgie said:


> Sorry to try and generate some discussion as to why existing customers are not allowed to get the Turbo HD packages. I didn't know it was ******* day on the board.


We've discussed it ... it is old news. I suppose re-generating the discussion could occur but I really doubt you will get any closer to "the" answer than any of the previous posts on the matter.

Your question was "how much are prices going up" ... if you really want to discuss "why can't existing customers get TurboHD standalone" perhaps you would like a thread name change?


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

James Long said:


> We've discussed it ... it is old news. I suppose re-generating the discussion could occur but I really doubt you will get any closer to "the" answer than any of the previous posts on the matter.
> 
> Your question was "how much are prices going up" ... if you really want to discuss "why can't existing customers get TurboHD standalone" perhaps you would like a thread name change?


Just go ahead and delete the thread.


----------

